# Mail: impossible d'envoyer un message



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

bonjour!

voilà, j'utilise mail pour envoyer et recvoir mes messages. Jusqu'à récemment je n'ia pas eu de soucis. Mais depuis deux semaines: impossible d'envoyer un message. J'ai essayé avec plusieurs destinataires différents, ça ne vient pas de là. J'ai bien activé le compte à utiliser pour envoyer les messages dan sles préférences. Le smtp est ok, mais à chaque fois que je veux envoyer un message j'ai un message me disant que c'est impossible, et il me propose de l'envoyer plus tard, ou de modifier le message ou d'utiliser un autre compte.
Par contre je n'ai aucun problème pour recevoir des mails.

quelqu'un aurait il une idée????

merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, 
quel est l'hébergeur de courrier?


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

bonjour JM
c'est orange l'hébergeur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

et tu envoies le courrier à partir de chez toi (wi-fi ou filaire local) ou à partir d'ailleurs?


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

je n'arrive pas à envoyer à partir de mail, en wifi (le modem est branché en filaire sur le pc de la maison)
alors que j'y arrivais très bien il y a encore deux semaines
et que je n'ai rien changé

qd je veux envoyer un message directement à partir de orange pas de problème.

Mais impossible en passant par mail


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

pardon, oui de chez moi.

j'avais remarqué que qd je n'atais pas chez moi je n'y arrivais pas, mais là, même chez moi ça ne marche pas


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> .../... Le smtp est ok, mais à chaque fois que je veux envoyer un message j'ai un message me disant que c'est impossible, et il me propose de l'envoyer plus tard, ou de modifier le message ou d'utiliser un autre compte.


Si tu es connecté via Orange (donc une Livebox ?) c'est bien smtp.orange.fr que tu as mis comme serveur (peu importe l'hébergeur du compte POP) ? Ou alors s'agit-il d'un compte à authentification renforcée, type Gmail ou Yahoo ?


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

j'ai bien rentré "smtp.orange.fr"
et je suis bien connecté via orange mais par par une live box. Mais je rappelle que jusqu'à récemment il n'y avait pas de problème. je ne comprends pas pourquoi d'un seul coup ça ne marche plus, alors que je n'ai rien changé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

côté belge, live box et orange.fr c'est pas tellement notre truc ...


----------



## zidjermans (11 Janvier 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème, je n'arrive plus à envoyer d'e-mail avec mail, alors qu'avant-hier encore je pouvais en envoyer... Je n'ai rien changé à la configuration de mail. Par contre j'ai fait une remise à jour de léopard (je suis encore arrivé à envoyer des mails après la mise à jour).

Si je me connecte à webmail via safari je peux envoyer des e-mails, donc le problème ne semble pas être sur le serveur.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée? Merci


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas pourquoi d'un seul coup ça ne marche plus, alors que je n'ai rien changé


Il est possible qu'il y ait eu du changement chez eux. Essaye en mettant smtp.wanadoo.fr, pour voir.

Pour le reste, je vais devoir passer la main aussi, je ne suis pas belge, mais je ne suis pas chez Orange et n'utilise pas Mail...


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

j'ai bien rentré "smtp.orange.fr"
et je suis bien connecté via orange mais par par une live box. Mais je rappelle que jusqu'à récemment il n'y avait pas de problème. je ne comprends pas pourquoi d'un seul coup ça ne marche plus, alors que je n'ai rien changé


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Il est possible qu'il y ait eu du changement chez eux. Essaye en mettant smtp.wanadoo.fr, pour voir.
> 
> Pour le reste, je vais devoir passer la main aussi, je ne suis pas belge, mais je ne suis pas chez Orange et n'utilise pas Mail...


j'y ai pensé mais pas encore testé
j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

zidjermans a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, je n'arrive plus à envoyer d'e-mail avec mail, alors qu'avant-hier encore je pouvais en envoyer... Je n'ai rien changé à la configuration de mail. Par contre j'ai fait une remise à jour de léopard (je suis encore arrivé à envoyer des mails après la mise à jour).
> 
> Si je me connecte à webmail via safari je peux envoyer des e-mails, donc le problème ne semble pas être sur le serveur.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée? Merci


ouf, je ne suis pas la seule


----------



## schwebb (11 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

Tiens, essaie cette manip:

- va dans préférences Mail &#8594; rubrique Comptes &#8594; dérouler "serveur d'envoi" &#8594; cliquer sur modifier la liste des serveurs
- enlève le smtp Orange (et tous les smtp que tu trouveras)
- remplace par ce smtp: 193.252.22.74
- enregistre les changements, et regarde ce que ça donne.


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tiens, essaie cette manip:
> 
> ...


ça marche pas


----------



## schwebb (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> ça marche pas



Bizarre, parce que ça sent quand même l'origine Orange, ce problème.

Essaie de faire fonctionner ton compte mail sur une deuxième session; ça permettra de savoir si le problème survient seulement sur ta session, ou s'il est général (et s'il est général, à mon avis, c'est plus Orange que ton ordi).

Au pire, si on ne trouve pas de solution, je te conseille de prendre un compte chez un webmail qui dispose de son propre smtp (Gmail par exemple), ça te mettra à l'abri des co....ies d'Orange.


----------



## boninmi (11 Janvier 2009)

Essaie:

smtp-msa.wanadoo.fr:ton.email

ou ton.mail@orange.fr est ton email .


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Essaie:
> 
> smtp-msa.wanadoo.fr:ton.email
> 
> ou ton.mail@orange.fr est ton email .


non plus :hein:

je crois qu'effectivement je vais utiliser gmail mais ça m'énerve de pas comprendre d'où ça vient!


----------



## schwebb (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> non plus :hein:
> 
> je crois qu'effectivement je vais utiliser gmail mais ça m'énerve de pas comprendre d'où ça vient!



Pareil. 

J'ai Orange aussi, j'ai subi ce genre de truc aussi. La manip que je t'ai conseillée m'avait été dictée par un expert de chez Orange. La manip que t'a conseillée boninmi aussi, d'ailleurs, mais elle, elle n'avait pas fonctionné.

À l'époque, Orange venait de subir une grosse attaque informatique, et changeait beaucoup de choses, ce qui occasionnait des pépins avec Leopard. Mais pour toi, ce doit être autre chose; appelle Orange, tu auras peut-être une réponse. Ils ont un service dédié aux Mac, du coup tu attends moins .

Des fois, il faut renoncer à obtenir des réponses: depuis que j'ai Gmail, plus de problème, et point à la ligne.



Sinon, avant de classer le problème sans suite, n'oublions pas les bases: ton système est à jour? Même s'il est à jour, tu as téléchargé et installé la mise à jour combo sur le site d'Apple? Tu as réparé les autorisations? Tu as supprimé et recréé ton compte?


----------



## boninmi (11 Janvier 2009)

Il se peut que les serveurs d'Orange aient été très encombrés au moment des fêtes. Ou je ne sais quel autre bug: je rappelle que depuis près d'un an Orange n'a pas été capable de résoudre un bug d'heure incorrecte sur la LiveBox. Ce qui n'empêche pas de suivre les conseils de base rappelés par *schwebb* .


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

oui mais les fêtes sont finies non


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Sinon, avant de classer le problème sans suite, n'oublions pas les bases:
> ton système est à jour?  oui
> Même s'il est à jour, tu as téléchargé et installé la mise à jour combo sur le site d'Apple? euh
> Tu as réparé les autorisations? oui
> Tu as supprimé et recréé ton compte?je suis en train, mais ai du mal à passer l'étape de vérif du smtp justement..


en tous cas, merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## tapioka38 (11 Janvier 2009)

:sick:  j'ai supprimé et recréé mon compte orange, mais comme une étourdie que je suis, j'ai peru tous les messages qui y étaient... oui je sais c'est pas bien de stocker des messages mais ouiiiiiin j'suis bête

enfin, tout ça pour en plus que ça ne marche pas mieux

merci orange!!!!


----------



## nemo77 (11 Janvier 2009)

je suis sur orange et je viens de faire un essai et tout fonctionne je te laisse ci dessous comment est configuré comptes dans pref mail
type de compte pop
description privé
adresse electronique ...............@orange.fr
nom complet ...... ........
serveur de reception pop.orange.fr
non d utilisateur ...... ........
mot de passe .....
serveur d envoi ( smtp ) privé
n utiliser que ce serveur coché
dans onglet avancé
port 110


----------



## twinworld (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> :sick:  j'ai supprimé et recréé mon compte orange, mais comme une étourdie que je suis, j'ai peru tous les messages qui y étaient... oui je sais c'est pas bien de stocker des messages mais ouiiiiiin j'suis bête


mince, je suis désolé pour vous. Ca m'embêterait aussi beaucoup de perdre tous mes anciens mails. 

pour ce qui est d'Orange, à votre place j'essaierais de les contacter dès que possible pour leur poser la question.


----------



## nemo77 (11 Janvier 2009)

http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux.php?id=21


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> :sick:  j'ai supprimé et recréé mon compte orange, mais comme une étourdie que je suis, j'ai peru tous les messages qui y étaient...


Est-ce que tu avais fait une sauvegarde ? Au moins via Time Machine (si tu as Leopard) ? Si oui, tout est dans ~/Bibliothèque/Mail (où la tilde ~ représente ton compte utilisateur, la "petite maison"). 

Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, c'est râpé. A l'avenir, pense à ne jamais faire de manips sans faire une sauvegarde avant.


----------



## schwebb (12 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> :sick:  j'ai supprimé et recréé mon compte orange, mais comme une étourdie que je suis, j'ai peru tous les messages qui y étaient... oui je sais c'est pas bien de stocker des messages mais ouiiiiiin j'suis bête
> 
> enfin, tout ça pour en plus que ça ne marche pas mieux
> 
> merci orange!!!!



Zut.

J'espère que tu avais une sauvegarde...

Sinon, en supprimant ton compte avant de le recréer, avais-tu jeté les fichiers .plist correspondant? Si tu ne l'as pas fait, cherche dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; bibliothèque &#8594; mail, tu les retrouveras peut-être. 

Et du côté d'Orange en ligne, comment est paramétré ton compte? Par défaut, il devrait conserver les messages, donc tu peux peut-être les récupérer par là aussi, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils aient complètement disparu.


Note du modo (à tapioka38) : d'après toi, il sert à quoi, le forum "Internet et réseau", pour que tu postes ça ici ? On déménage !


----------



## tapioka38 (12 Janvier 2009)

pardon monsieur le modo, dans ma logique "mail" étant une appli, j'ai pas cherché plus loin 

sinon, pour mes mails, je vais voir dans la bibli, merci
par contre j'avais paramétré orange pour qu'il ne conserve ps les messages téléchargé.

et dès que j'ai trois minute, j'appelle orange


----------



## schwebb (12 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> dès que j'ai trois minute, j'appelle orange



Prévois plus!


----------



## boddy (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Étrange.
J'utilise Mail comme une bouée : quand les Applications dont j'ai l'habitude toussent (par exemple !) Deux comptes : Yahoo et Orange sont configurés.

J'ai ouvert Mail pour vérifier : je reçois et j'envoie sans aucun problème avec mes 2 comptes (j'ai Léopard 10.5.6).

Pas sûr que cette fois ce soit la faute d'Orange


----------



## Tony.G (12 Janvier 2009)

Salut
Je prend la discussion en cours de route...
J'ai eu un problème similaire: pas moyen d'envoyer un mail et je l'ai résolu en désactivant SSL dans les paramètres de compte, onglet avancé...

A+


----------



## tapioka38 (12 Janvier 2009)

Tony.G a dit:


> Salut
> Je prend la discussion en cours de route...
> J'ai eu un problème similaire: pas moyen d'envoyer un mail et je l'ai résolu en désactivant SSL dans les paramètres de compte, onglet avancé...
> 
> A+


il est désactivé...

je ne désespère pas et je reste


----------



## Tony.G (13 Janvier 2009)

Salut
Si tu as fait une mise à jour vers 10.5.6 il se peut que mail n'ait pas été correctement mis à jour. Apple propose un correctif. Je ne sais pas si ça aurait un rapport avec ton problème mais qui sait?

A+


----------



## schwebb (13 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement, j'ai vu ce correctif dans la rubrique téléchargements du site Apple.

Tapioka38, fais-le, on verra bien, ça résoudra peut-être ton problème.


----------



## tapioka38 (13 Janvier 2009)

Tony.G a dit:


> Salut
> Si tu as fait une mise à jour vers 10.5.6 il se peut que mail n'ait pas été correctement mis à jour. Apple propose un correctif. Je ne sais pas si ça aurait un rapport avec ton problème mais qui sait?
> 
> A+


merci pour l'info

euh, par contre, pas bien l'habitude. Faut que j'aille sur le site de mac et que je cherche quoi exactement?


----------



## schwebb (13 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> merci pour l'info
> 
> euh, par contre, pas bien l'habitude. Faut que j'aille sur le site de mac et que je cherche quoi exactement?



Section téléchargements du site Apple, rubrique téléchargements Apple, et cherche un truc récent qui se rapporte à Mail.


----------



## Tony.G (13 Janvier 2009)

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mail_Update

Sinon, si tu as installé des plug in pour mail, essaye de voir aussi de ce coté là, certains sont peut etre à mettre à jour.


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2009)

zidjermans a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, je n'arrive plus à envoyer d'e-mail avec mail, alors qu'avant-hier encore je pouvais en envoyer... Je n'ai rien changé à la configuration de mail. Par contre j'ai fait une remise à jour de léopard (je suis encore arrivé à envoyer des mails après la mise à jour).



Cette remarque de zidjermans aurait dû nous mettre plus vite sur la piste du correctif d'Apple, même si ce n'est pas prouvé que ce soit la solution. J'ai essayé de relire ce fil et pister ce qui pourrait encore être proposé en cas d'échec:

- qu'est-ce que ça donne sur une autre session (créer éventuellement un nouveau compte utilisateur)
- qu'est-ce que ça donne en jetant com.apple.mail.plist
- qu'est-ce que ça donne avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird par exemple)
- qu'est-ce que ça donne sur un autre ordi, y compris sous Windows (ou sur le même si elle peut booter sous Windows): en particulier que signifiait la remarque vers le début "ça ne marche pas quand je n'étais pas chez moi"

Sinon, pour récupérer éventuellement les mails perdus, il y a des logiciels de récupération
- payant (~ 100 ) DataRescue
- gratuit PhotoRec / TestDisk


----------



## schwebb (13 Janvier 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> - qu'est-ce que ça donne sur une autre session (créer éventuellement un nouveau compte utilisateur)



Déjà fait (voir plus haut).



boninmi a dit:


> - qu'est-ce que ça donne en jetant com.apple.mail.plist



Déjà fait aussi (mais attention aux termes que tu emploies: surtout *ne pas jeter* un fichier .plist avant d'avoir vu ce que ça donne; le déplacer d'abord).



boninmi a dit:


> - qu'est-ce que ça donne avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird par exemple)
> - qu'est-ce que ça donne sur un autre ordi, y compris sous Windows (ou sur le même si elle peut booter sous Windows): en particulier que signifiait la remarque vers le début "ça ne marche pas quand je n'étais pas chez moi"



À voir. Mais je maintiens que ça sent le problème Orange à plein nez.


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2009)

Comme il ne semble toujours pas y avoir de solution, je me risque en me basant sur cette expérience de suggérer une ré-initialisation de la PRAM. (La PRAM contient la "définition de port": se pourrait-il que Mail soit correctement configuré mais que l'information dirigeant sur le port d'envoi soit corrompue ?). Désolé si je suis de nouveau à côté de la plaque.


----------



## tapioka38 (14 Janvier 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> - qu'est-ce que ça donne sur une autre session (créer éventuellement un nouveau compte utilisateur) à tester
> - qu'est-ce que ça donne en jetant com.apple.mail.plist  késako???
> - qu'est-ce que ça donne avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird par exemple)
> - qu'est-ce que ça donne sur un autre ordi, y compris sous Windows (ou sur le même si elle peut booter sous Windows): en particulier que signifiait la remarque vers le début "ça ne marche pas quand je n'étais pas chez moi" ça marche sur mon pc.
> la remarque à laquelle tu fais allusion c'est que par exemple en vacances chez ma soeur, qui a une neufboxe, je ne pouvais pas envoyer de mail à partir de "mail" sur mon mac. Mais en revenant chez moi c'était ok.


 

pour les mails perdus, merci mais c'est pas bien grave


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2009)

Si tu n'as pas jeté le fichier .plist après avoir supprimé ta connexion et avant d'en avoir recréé une, c'est normal que tu retrouves les mêmes problèmes.

Ce ficher se trouve dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; bibliothèque &#8594; preferences. Comme je le disais plus haut, ne le jette pas directement, mais déplace-le simplement sur le bureau, par exemple; tu le jetteras plus tard, si tout va bien.


Essayer sur une autre session, je t'avais proposé ça au post 17, je croyais que tu l'avais fait. Si tu veux qu'on avance, il faut écouter les conseils... :mouais:


----------



## tapioka38 (14 Janvier 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas jeté le fichier .plist après avoir supprimé ta connexion et avant d'en avoir recréé une, c'est normal que tu retrouves les mêmes problèmes.
> 
> Ce ficher se trouve dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; bibliothèque &#8594; preferences. Comme je le disais plus haut, ne le jette pas directement, mais déplace-le simplement sur le bureau, par exemple; tu le jetteras plus tard, si tout va bien.
> 
> ...


oui chef!!! 

bon, y'a du nouveau: mon mari vient de m'annoncer qu'il n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail à partir du pc avec son adresse orange:mouais: je crois qu'effectivement le pb doit venir de là bas. Parce que je ne vois pas pourquoi le smtp gmail marche et pas celui de orange. enfin, comme déjà dit, je suis une vraie débutante hein. C'est aussi pour ça que je pose pleins de questions et que je n'ose pas toujours faire des trucs par peur de pas savoir les récupérer


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> oui chef!!!



Tiens, j'aime bien qu'on m'appelle comme ça. 



tapioka38 a dit:


> bon, y'a du nouveau: mon mari vient de m'annoncer qu'il n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail à partir du pc avec son adresse orange:mouais: je crois qu'effectivement le pb doit venir de là bas.



J'en étais sûr. 



tapioka38 a dit:


> je n'ose pas toujours faire des trucs par peur de pas savoir les récupérer



Justement, la marche à suivre que je te suggérais (déplacer les .plist, pas les jeter) ne présente aucun risque.


----------



## tapioka38 (14 Janvier 2009)

je crois que je peux te faire confiance.
mais bon, comme j'ai un doute, j'appelle orange demain (si si je vais le faire!)


----------



## zidjermans (14 Janvier 2009)

Si ça peut faire avancer le schmilblik, je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de e-mail à partir de mail. Par contre au bureau ça fonctionne (avec le même ordinateur que j'utilise chez moi, même serveur de messagerie). Donc la seule différence semble être la connexion internet utilisée... (?)


----------



## zidjermans (14 Janvier 2009)

j'ai oublié de préciser, je n'utilise pas orange.


----------



## tapioka38 (14 Janvier 2009)

et zut!


----------



## schwebb (14 Janvier 2009)

tapioka38 a dit:


> je crois que je peux te faire confiance.
> mais bon, comme j'ai un doute, j'appelle orange demain (si si je vais le faire!)



Dans le cas présent, c'est le mieux. Mais n'en attends pas des miracles!


----------



## beaunois (15 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en I Mac 2,4 ghz léopard 10.5.6.
Je suis affilié à Orange et utilise un routeur D-Links 524T.
Il ne m'à plus été possible d'envoyer de messages avec Mail.
J'ai remplacé dans la rubrique serveur d'envoi le terme"smtp.orange.fr par ce N°
193.252.22.74 

Depuis deux ou trois mois que j'ai éffectué cette modification aucun probléme d'envois.


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2009)

beaunois a dit:


> Je suis en I Mac 2,4 ghz léopard 10.5.6.
> Je suis affilié à Orange et utilise un routeur D-Links 524T.
> Il ne m'à plus été possible d'envoyer de messages avec Mail.
> J'ai remplacé dans la rubrique serveur d'envoi le terme"smtp.orange.fr par ce N°
> ...



Déjà proposé (post n°15): pas marché.


----------



## zidjermans (15 Janvier 2009)

Tony.G a dit:


> Salut
> Je prend la discussion en cours de route...
> J'ai eu un problème similaire: pas moyen d'envoyer un mail et je l'ai résolu en désactivant SSL dans les paramètres de compte, onglet avancé...
> 
> A+



J'ai essayé cette manip là et ça a marché. Merci Tony.G!
J'ai 2 comptes configurés sur mail. La case SSL était cochée pour un des deux comptes et je n'arrivais pas à envoyer à partir d'aucun des 2. J'ai décoché la case SSL sur le compte où il était activé et maintenant ça marche pour les 2 comptes. Voilà, encore merci pour le truc.

Bon courage pour la suite avec orange... (personellement je préfère la pomme )


----------



## sido-b (17 Janvier 2009)

j'ai le même pb depuis le 11 janvier avec smtp.orange.fr, mais aussi avec le smtp de mon webmail... et ça marchait très bien avant.
Orange me dit que c'est un pb de configuration de mail et pourtant j'ai essayé tout ce que vous avez cité avant.


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

j'ai eu et ai parfois le problème avec neuf / SFR ... et cela vient d'eux !

Maintenant en Chine, aucun envoi possible (SSL supprimé ) ! alors j'utilise gmail même si je n'aime pas beaucoup ...


----------



## pifou2 (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Même type de problème chez moi depuis peu. Impossible d'envoyer depuis un compte free et depuis un compte mobile.me.
Ce n'est pas un problème de paramétrage puisqu'il me suffit de quitter Mail, de le relancer et mes messages bloqués partent ... jusqu'à la fois suivante !!!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2009)

ce qui pointe assez  vers  un souci réseau ou fichier naze de mail

tester 
avec une 3 è adresse ( mobileme ou free)
-sur une autre session
(autre compte utilisateur OSX, avec la 3 è adresse par exemple)


----------



## pifou2 (12 Février 2009)

Ce soir, çà marche. J'essayerai si j'ai encore des problèmes. C'est un peu chiant car assez aléatoire


----------

